# @ Unosmom!



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey!

I have a lot of clients ask me about Petzlife...can you tell me about it? I would like to know more about it before I recommend it to people.

Thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Once I started applying it regularly, it seems to have gotten rid of most of the discoloration on the canines. I dont really use it on the back teeth because Uno gets RMB's and it keeps them clean. 

I think its still a good idea to brush dogs teeth regularly if they dont use rmb's and then use petzlife maybe couple times a week.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Once I started applying it regularly, it seems to have gotten rid of most of the discoloration on the canines. I dont really use it on the back teeth because Uno gets RMB's and it keeps them clean.
> 
> I think its still a good idea to brush dogs teeth regularly if they dont use rmb's and then use petzlife maybe couple times a week.


Thank you thank you!! :biggrin:


----------

